# Eclipse Fehlermeldung???? (Exception processing async thread queue)



## HannsW (5. Sep 2009)

> Exception processing async thread queue
> Exception processing async thread queue
> org.eclipse.jdt.internal.debug.core.model.JDIClassType cannot be cast to org.eclipse.jdt.debug.core.IJavaValue



Nach dem Neustart von Eclipse erscheint beim debuggen diese Fehlermeldung wenn der Cursor in Zeile 59 landet
[java=56]	public static void main(String[] args) {
		frameTestChild aFrameTestChild = new frameTestChild(
				"ein JFrameTestChild", true, true); // Status, bearbeiten
		aFrameTestChild.setVisible(true);
		aFrameTestChild.windowResized();
[/code]


Setze ich nen breakpoint auf Zeile 57, erscheint der Fehler sofort.
Any idea?
Hanns

Nachtrag:
Rufe ich die (test-) main() der Eltern-Klasse auf, so klappt alles.
setzte ich den breakpoint auf _setVisible()_, kann ich durch die Klasse steppen, bekomme aber wieder  nach Rückkehr den Fehler.


----------



## HannsW (12. Sep 2009)

Es lag an den breakpoints ( Hinweis von Eclipse-Entwicklern ) 
Nach löschen aller ( leider ) war das Problem verschwunden.


----------

